
We need a better way of promoting JavaScript projects - domagoj412
https://medium.com/@domagojk/the-js-community-needs-a-model-of-scientific-publishing-97cb2e3f8163#.8f4e2avvh
======
pmontra
I think that because of numbers scientific publishing is moving towards to the
programming projects model. Arxiv like GitHub. Eventually some of the good
projects emerge. Part of it is being able to build community or become famous
for anything and use that to advertise a project. Social skills plus
programming skills. It would help to get good reviews too. It's not that all
good papers are peer reviewed evenly.

